# [pfSense] How can I change the MAC addresses ?



## Antonix (Jan 25, 2010)

I have some trouble with pfsense and my Watchguard firebox:


```
Dec 26 22:31:14 pfSense syslogd: kernel boot file is /boot/kernel/kernel
Dec 26 22:31:14 pfSense kernel: Copyright (c) 1992-2009 The FreeBSD Project.
Dec 26 22:31:14 pfSense kernel: Copyright (c) 1979, 1980, 1983, 1986, 1988, 1989, 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994
Dec 26 22:31:14 pfSense kernel: The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.
Dec 26 22:31:14 pfSense kernel: FreeBSD is a registered trademark of The FreeBSD Foundation.
Dec 26 22:31:14 pfSense kernel: FreeBSD 7.2-RELEASE-p5 #0: Mon Dec  7 20:20:43 EST 2009
Dec 26 22:31:14 pfSense kernel: [email]sullrich@FreeBSD_7.2_pfSense_1.2.3_snaps.pfsense.org:/usr/obj.pfSens[/email]e/usr/pfSensesrc/src/sys
/pfSense_wrap.7.i386
Dec 26 22:31:14 pfSense kernel: Timecounter "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 0
Dec 26 22:31:14 pfSense kernel: CPU: AMD-K6(tm) 3D processor (300.68-MHz 586-class CPU)
Dec 26 22:31:14 pfSense kernel: Origin = "AuthenticAMD"  Id = 0x58c  Stepping = 12
Dec 26 22:31:14 pfSense kernel: Features=0x8021bf<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,MCE,CX8,PGE,MMX>
Dec 26 22:31:14 pfSense kernel: AMD Features=0x80000800<SYSCALL,3DNow!>
Dec 26 22:31:14 pfSense kernel: real memory  = 268435456 (256 MB)
Dec 26 22:31:14 pfSense kernel: avail memory = 248635392 (237 MB)
Dec 26 22:31:14 pfSense kernel: wlan: mac acl policy registered
Dec 26 22:31:14 pfSense kernel: K6-family MTRR support enabled (2 registers)
Dec 26 22:31:14 pfSense kernel: ACPI Error (tbxfroot-0308): A valid RSDP was not found [20070320]
Dec 26 22:31:14 pfSense kernel: ACPI: Table initialisation failed: AE_NOT_FOUND
Dec 26 22:31:14 pfSense kernel: ACPI: Try disabling either ACPI or apic support.
Dec 26 22:31:14 pfSense kernel: cryptosoft0: <software crypto> on motherboard
Dec 26 22:31:14 pfSense kernel: padlock0: No ACE support.
Dec 26 22:31:14 pfSense kernel: pcib0: <AcerLabs M1541 (Aladdin-V) PCI host bridge> pcibus 0 on motherboard
Dec 26 22:31:14 pfSense kernel: pir0: <PCI Interrupt Routing Table: 8 Entries> on motherboard
Dec 26 22:31:14 pfSense kernel: $PIR: Using invalid BIOS IRQ 15 from 0.14.INTA for link 0x4
Dec 26 22:31:14 pfSense kernel: pci0: <PCI bus> on pcib0
Dec 26 22:31:14 pfSense kernel: pcib1: <PCI-PCI bridge> at device 1.0 on pci0
Dec 26 22:31:14 pfSense kernel: pci1: <PCI bus> on pcib1
Dec 26 22:31:14 pfSense kernel: isab0: <PCI-ISA bridge> at device 7.0 on pci0
Dec 26 22:31:14 pfSense kernel: isa0: <ISA bus> on isab0
Dec 26 22:31:14 pfSense kernel: dc0: <Macronix 98715AEC-C 10/100BaseTX> port 0xf800-0xf8ff mem 0xfedffc00-0xfedffcff irq 9 at device 11.0 on 
pci0
Dec 26 22:31:14 pfSense kernel: miibus0: <MII bus> on dc0
Dec 26 22:31:14 pfSense kernel: dcphy0: <Intel 21143 NWAY media interface> PHY 31 on miibus0
Dec 26 22:31:14 pfSense kernel: dcphy0:  10baseT, 10baseT-FDX, 100baseTX, 100baseTX-FDX, auto
Dec 26 22:31:14 pfSense kernel: dc0: [ITHREAD]
Dec 26 22:31:14 pfSense kernel: dc1: <Macronix 98715AEC-C 10/100BaseTX> port 0xf400-0xf4ff mem 0xfedff800-0xfedff8ff irq 10 at device 12.0 on 
pci0
Dec 26 22:31:14 pfSense kernel: miibus1: <MII bus> on dc1
Dec 26 22:31:14 pfSense kernel: dcphy1: <Intel 21143 NWAY media interface> PHY 31 on miibus1
Dec 26 22:31:14 pfSense kernel: dcphy1:  10baseT, 10baseT-FDX, 100baseTX, 100baseTX-FDX, auto
Dec 26 22:31:14 pfSense kernel: dc1: [ITHREAD]
Dec 26 22:31:14 pfSense kernel: dc2: <Macronix 98715AEC-C 10/100BaseTX> port 0xf000-0xf0ff mem 0xfedff400-0xfedff4ff irq 11 at device 13.0 on 
pci0
Dec 26 22:31:14 pfSense kernel: miibus2: <MII bus> on dc2
Dec 26 22:31:14 pfSense kernel: dcphy2: <Intel 21143 NWAY media interface> PHY 31 on miibus2
Dec 26 22:31:14 pfSense kernel: dcphy2:  10baseT, 10baseT-FDX, 100baseTX, 100baseTX-FDX, auto
Dec 26 22:31:14 pfSense kernel: dc2: [ITHREAD]
Dec 26 22:31:14 pfSense kernel: hifn0 mem 0xfedfd000-0xfedfdfff,0xfedfe000-0xfedfefff irq 15 at device 14.0 on pci0
Dec 26 22:31:14 pfSense kernel: hifn0: [ITHREAD]
Dec 26 22:31:14 pfSense kernel: hifn0: Hifn 7951, rev 0, 256KB dram
Dec 26 22:31:14 pfSense kernel: vgapci0: <VGA-compatible display> mem 0xf8000000-0xfbffffff at device 15.0 on pci0
Dec 26 22:31:14 pfSense kernel: atapci0: <AcerLabs M5229 UDMA33 controller> port 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6,0x170-0x177,0x376,0xfcf0-0xfcff at device 
16.0 on pci0
Dec 26 22:31:14 pfSense kernel: ata0: <ATA channel 0> on atapci0
Dec 26 22:31:14 pfSense kernel: ata0: [ITHREAD]
Dec 26 22:31:14 pfSense kernel: ata1: <ATA channel 1> on atapci0
Dec 26 22:31:14 pfSense kernel: ata1: [ITHREAD]
Dec 26 22:31:14 pfSense kernel: pci0: <old, non-VGA display device> at device 17.0 (no driver attached)
Dec 26 22:31:14 pfSense kernel: ohci0: <AcerLabs M5237 (Aladdin-V) USB controller> mem 0xfedfc000-0xfedfcfff irq 5 at device 20.0 on pci0
Dec 26 22:31:14 pfSense kernel: ohci0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
Dec 26 22:31:14 pfSense kernel: ohci0: [ITHREAD]
Dec 26 22:31:14 pfSense kernel: usb0: OHCI version 1.0, legacy support
Dec 26 22:31:14 pfSense kernel: usb0: <AcerLabs M5237 (Aladdin-V) USB controller> on ohci0
Dec 26 22:31:14 pfSense kernel: usb0: USB revision 1.0
Dec 26 22:31:14 pfSense kernel: uhub0: <AcerLabs OHCI root hub, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usb0
Dec 26 22:31:14 pfSense kernel: uhub0: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
Dec 26 22:31:14 pfSense kernel: cpu0 on motherboard
Dec 26 22:31:14 pfSense kernel: orm0: <ISA Option ROM> at iomem 0xc0000-0xc7fff pnpid ORM0000 on isa0
Dec 26 22:31:14 pfSense kernel: ppc0: <Parallel port> at port 0x378-0x37f irq 7 on isa0
Dec 26 22:31:14 pfSense kernel: ppc0: Generic chipset (EPP/NIBBLE) in COMPATIBLE mode
Dec 26 22:31:14 pfSense kernel: ppbus0: <Parallel port bus> on ppc0
Dec 26 22:31:14 pfSense kernel: ppbus0: [ITHREAD]
Dec 26 22:31:14 pfSense kernel: ppi0: <Parallel I/O> on ppbus0
Dec 26 22:31:14 pfSense kernel: ppc0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
Dec 26 22:31:14 pfSense kernel: ppc0: [ITHREAD]
Dec 26 22:31:14 pfSense kernel: sio0 at port 0x3f8-0x3ff irq 4 flags 0x10 on isa0
Dec 26 22:31:14 pfSense kernel: sio0: type 16550A, console
Dec 26 22:31:14 pfSense kernel: sio0: [FILTER]
Dec 26 22:31:14 pfSense kernel: sio1 at port 0x2f8-0x2ff irq 3 on isa0
Dec 26 22:31:14 pfSense kernel: sio1: type 16550A
Dec 26 22:31:14 pfSense kernel: sio1: [FILTER]
Dec 26 22:31:14 pfSense kernel: unknown: <PNP0c02> can't assign resources (memory)
Dec 26 22:31:14 pfSense kernel: unknown: <PNP0c01> can't assign resources (memory)
Dec 26 22:31:14 pfSense kernel: speaker0: <PC speaker> at port 0x61 pnpid PNP0800 on isa0
Dec 26 22:31:14 pfSense kernel: unknown: <PNP0501> can't assign resources (port)
Dec 26 22:31:14 pfSense kernel: unknown: <PNP0501> can't assign resources (port)
Dec 26 22:31:14 pfSense kernel: unknown: <PNP0400> can't assign resources (port)
Dec 26 22:31:14 pfSense kernel: Timecounter "TSC" frequency 300683023 Hz quality 800
Dec 26 22:31:14 pfSense kernel: Timecounters tick every 10.000 msec
Dec 26 22:31:14 pfSense kernel: IPsec: Initialized Security Association Processing.
Dec 26 22:31:14 pfSense kernel: ad0: FAILURE - SET_MULTI status=51<READY,DSC,ERROR> error=4<ABORTED>
Dec 26 22:31:14 pfSense kernel: ad0: 3927MB < 20070308> at ata0-master PIO4
Dec 26 22:31:14 pfSense kernel: WARNING: Expected rawoffset 0, found 63
Dec 26 22:31:14 pfSense kernel: WARNING: Expected rawoffset 0, found 3861711
Dec 26 22:31:14 pfSense kernel: Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/ufs/pfsense0
Dec 26 22:31:14 pfSense kernel: pflog0: promiscuous mode enabled
Dec 26 22:31:16 pfSense pftpx[408]: listening on 127.0.0.1 port 8021
Dec 26 22:31:16 pfSense pftpx[408]: listening on 127.0.0.1 port 8021
Dec 26 22:31:20 pfSense dnsmasq[516]: started, version 2.45 cachesize 150
Dec 26 22:31:20 pfSense dnsmasq[516]: compile time options: IPv6 GNU-getopt BSD-bridge ISC-leasefile no-DBus no-I18N TFTP
Dec 26 22:31:20 pfSense dnsmasq[516]: no servers found in /etc/resolv.conf, will retry
Dec 26 22:31:20 pfSense dnsmasq[516]: no servers found in /etc/resolv.conf, will retry
Dec 26 22:31:20 pfSense dnsmasq[516]: read /etc/hosts - 2 addresses
Dec 26 22:31:25 pfSense php: : Creating rrd update script
Dec 26 22:31:30 pfSense php: : Resyncing configuration for all packages.
Dec 26 22:31:31 pfSense check_reload_status: check_reload_status is starting
Dec 26 22:31:37 pfSense login: login on console as root
Dec 26 22:33:11 pfSense sshd[984]: Accepted keyboard-interactive/pam for root from 192.168.2.80 port 2293 ssh2
Dec 26 22:33:11 pfSense sshd[984]: subsystem request for sftp
```

The nics are not recognized properly and the mac addresses are all zeros.
How can I set the mac adresses manually and save this setting ?


----------



## phoenix (Jan 25, 2010)

See the following post regarding pfSense, PC-BSD, etc topics:

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=7290


----------



## Antonix (Jan 25, 2010)

phoenix said:
			
		

> See the following post regarding pfSense, PC-BSD, etc topics:
> 
> http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=7290



I know !!!
The problem that I have posted is a freebsd problem, not a pfsense problem.

The pfsense forum said to inform the freebsd community !


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 25, 2010)

That appears to be a recurring theme with these derivative products. If something doesn't work, it's always "a FreeBSD problem .. go ask there".

Anyway, at your own risk. See ifconfig(8).


----------



## Antonix (Jan 26, 2010)

I have searched everywhere but I am not a FreeBSD expert.

I know that there is a problem of a Macronics nics drivers of FreeBSD. 
In particular the drivers don't read the mac address at the nic's NVRAM correct position.
I have set the mac address manually with ifconfig but I don't know how can I store this setting in the FreeBSD configuration.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 26, 2010)

Try:


```
ifconfig_em0="inet 192.168.1.1 netmask 255.255.255.0"
ifconfig_em0_alias0="link 00:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx"
```
in /etc/rc.conf.

Using the correct data (interface name, IP address, netmask, MAC address) is advised.


----------



## Antonix (Jan 27, 2010)

I have solved with some changes in /etc/inc/interfaces.inc.
You can read my post in pfsense forum:
http://forum.pfsense.org/index.php/topic,21523.0.html

Very thanks for all !!!


----------

